# Solved: I got a free Panimage Tablet but can't make it do anything!



## LouCopits

Can anyone point me to a source of information before I use it as a frisbee?


----------



## DoubleHelix

What can't it do? If it doesn't even power on, you have an odd-shaped frisbee.


----------



## 2twenty2

Panimage Tablet manual - http://www.qvc.com/footers/panimage-media-tablet_user-guide.pdf


----------



## LouCopits

Thanks, the manual will get me started


----------

